# Red Texas/ Parrot (!!!Round 2!!!)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i was away for a day and came home to this:


































(The flash is bright but they eggs are turning yellow and darking up nicly....)

















The Red Texas is the dad and Parrot is the mom. I have now take the wood with the eggs out of the 125g and put them in an empty 20g with a bit air stone.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow u got a lot there, congratz!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, congrats!! Keep us updated with the fry


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

funny ....I used to call her Frasier lol Congrats Peter! Really excited to seeing them hatch. Glad to see she is much happier in your tank and got the opportunity to be a mother. That's gonna be alot of babies. Man they work fast , you just got her Tuesday lol Best of luck!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


>


hahahha i want the 3 on the left of Keri's


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Posible outcomes:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are super cool! Especially the last one!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are nice!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats! You're a fish marriage broker now! :bigsmile:

I want the three two down and one to the left from Claudia's, please.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

good luck Peter!:bigsmile:
coming 48 hrs very important !!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How r the eggs today Peter?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats on the spawn Peter!!! that's a ton of eggs!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

wow congrats! so jealous those are going to be stunning!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

lol yeah bro your super lucky. Your going to be a grandfather. Congrats!!!!! Papa's hopefully everything works out.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah all seems good, i am hoping for the best.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> yeah all seems good, i am hoping for the best.


Oh good


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi peter!

any update?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well round 2!!! The parrot layed eggs agian tonight!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

soon as I seen the title pop up I knew I was going to see this lol Glad to hear Peter! fingers crossed they make it this time!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wooooohoooooo


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe man such a beautiful texas!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Peter, are you going to pull the eggs out again? If you are, I would shut off the lights now and pull the eggs in the morning. If you can, wake up in the middle of the night to do a quick check to see if they are getting eaten.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulation, 

I want to know if your blood parrot is hybrid, Red devil and convict cichlids that man made fish. 

I had a breeding pair of the blood parrots I saw the female laid eggs and the male ferited the eggs but the eggs never hatch with many spawn bec they are sterile.

If True parrot fish called Hoplarchus psittacus, They will successful spawn 

|I don't know if your blood parrot mated with your texas cichlids will successful spawn. I think the female blood parrot is sterile.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

vicdiscus said:


> Congratulation,
> 
> I want to know if your blood parrot is hybrid, Red devil and convict cichlids that man made fish.
> 
> ...


Looked into it.

Most males are sterile. More females are fertile than males.

Blood parrots are midasXseverum? I believe? No convict.

Hoplarchus psittacus is a totally different fish lol. No relation.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Aww, Ok Let's see what happend if they are successful spawn and prove it to me if I am wrong.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wait to see!!!
good luck!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your red texas is import from a show piece so your chance of fertile is low.


----------

